# *Official KJ Noons vs Jorge Masvidal Pre/Post Fight Thread*



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's a thread to talk about this fight from Saturday night.​


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I voted Masvidal with my heart, but I actually think Noons will outbox him.


----------



## Pedroe (Jun 17, 2011)

do Somebody knows a name of especific bar where can i watch strikeforce 34, tomorrow


----------



## Pedroe (Jun 17, 2011)

Next to Boca Raton, Fl! Please.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I am so ready.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

this fight should deliver a little entertainment....right?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It looks like Noons actually showed up in shape for this fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Noons by UD for sure, might be close though.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

This should be a good stand up fight. Not sure who takes it. 

All though I hate the production/commentators from SF, I do appreciate that once a fight is over, the next one is up and ready to go right away. I hate waiting for the next fight like it is in the UFC even when they show prelim fights. Most of the time I have seen the fights so it sucks to wait.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I love watching Noons get hit in the face!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

God damn Noons is tough.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man if Noons could learn to stop a punch with anything besides his face he would do so much better. Masdival continues to surprise me with how much better he looks everytime he fights. I gotta stop betting against him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Holy shit.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Shit!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

now we see noons' fabled ground game!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Noons is getting taken down very easy. As long as Masvidal doesn't get KOd, he will take this. Probably doesn't matter because Melendez will destroy either one of these guys...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Masvidal seems to grow in a scary pace.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Man if Noons could learn to stop a punch with anything besides his face he would do so much better. Masdival continues to surprise me with how much better he looks everytime he fights. I gotta stop betting against him.


He rolls really well with the punches that isn't the problem he just eats knees and kicks.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

damn noons is busted up. he's got a chin though.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Paul Daley would have wrecked KJ's shit.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Masvidal seems to grow in a scary pace.


Don't think Masvidal is getting that much better. I think you are just seeing how overrated Noons is...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

And they wanted this to be on the undercards for what?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Noons needs a miracle shot IMO.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

whoa noons' right forehead!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Masvidal keeps dropping those hands.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Melendez is going to trash Masvidal though.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

it looked to me like Masvidal kind of rested on his 2 + rounds in that third a bit.

Definitely didn't help his cause of gaining me as a fan. Good fight nonetheless.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> He rolls really well with the punches that isn't the problem he just eats knees and kicks.


Knees and kicks are the story tonight but in general in Noon's fights he gets hit way to much. He has great accuracy but like Nick Diaz he gets hit a lot.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Hahaha, Masvidal calling out the dead beat dads. 

Good win for him, but he isn't ready for Gilbert. No one in SF is ready for him. Time to let him vacate the title and go to the UFC too.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I wouldn't give a title shot to a guy that just ran the clock for the entire third round. You don't have to take big risks but at least fight some. He was running away for the entire time it was standing in the third refusing to engage.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Screw the 3rd round, i found the fight very entertaining.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Knees and kicks are the story tonight but in general in Noon's fights he gets hit way to much. He has great accuracy but like Nick Diaz he gets hit a lot.


He gets hit with glancing blows a lot and really I don't see a problem with it outside of it works against you in decisions. It is a strategy he wants to stay in the pocket and if he can roll and not be hurt by those punches to land more powerful ones of his own then it is valid. As we saw though that style of his leaves him pretty open to knees and kicks.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Screw the 3rd round, i found the fight very entertaining.


I really enjoyed the fight too, but that third round was a bit of a BS move on Masvidal's part. It wasn't extremely bad, but he became a counter striker only, backed out of engagements and then took noons down and held him there.

He won't be able to do that with someone who's in the fight for the whole 3 or 5 rounds.

but he has a direct link with god in his corner, so what do I know?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> I really enjoyed the fight too, but that third round was a bit of a BS move on Masvidal's part. It wasn't extremely bad, but he became a counter striker only, backed out of engagements and then took noons down and held him there.
> 
> He won't be able to do that with someone who's in the fight for the whole 3 or 5 rounds.
> 
> but he has a direct link with god in his corner, so what do I know?


IMO he did his job and did the right thing in round 3. He already had this fight in the books, why risk it. Masvidal can't be blamed for being the better fighter and for doing whatever he wants during the fight.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Rauno said:


> IMO he did his job and did the right thing in round 3. He already had this fight in the books, why risk it. Masvidal can't be blamed for being the better fighter and for doing whatever he wants during the fight.


same could be said for Guida/Pettis, right? 

Guida went for it more in RD 3 also. :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

This fight was also another example again on how bad Nick Diaz is.

GSP will easily outstrike him if he wouldn't have this Planet Edge on the Ground..


Masvidal is really good, but Gilbert is too good of a Wrestler I think.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> This fight was also another example again on how bad Nick Diaz is.
> 
> GSP will easily outstrike him if he wouldn't have this Planet Edge on the Ground..
> 
> ...


Very true about Diaz and also very glad Masvidal won, Noons needs to get an ass-whooping now and then for being a douche.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL at all the morons saying Nick Diaz sucks now.

Wow... this forum is an embarrassment sometimes, too many Fing n00blits.


----------

